# Tohatsu tilt issue



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

i Hear a click but it just does nothing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How’s the fluid?


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Can I even check it when it’s down. Can’t even lift it up in manual.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Post the model number and we can google the information for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Loosen the manual release valve more and lift the motor from the lower unit. Once up, flip the “trailering” lock which should give you access to check the fluid.

If it is clicking and not running, I would say it’s a bad connection be it ground or hot, a bad solenoid, or bad tnt motor.


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Post the model number and we can google the information for you


Here is the model MFS20C. I have googled but coming up with no answers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TimTampa said:


> Here is the model MFS20C. I have googled but coming up with no answers.


Year?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://tohatsu.com/tech_info/own_man_pdfs/Toh_MFS15C_20C_003-11090-6.pdf


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

2014


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Went through the manual before only thing it suggests is a bad Solenoid. Could be the case just weird it would work earlier in the day


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Loosen the manual release valve more and lift the motor from the lower unit. Once up, flip the “trailering” lock which should give you access to check the fluid.
> 
> If it is clicking and not running, I would say it’s a bad connection be it ground or hot, a bad solenoid, or bad tnt motor.


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Well this one is interesting. I decided to look through all the electronics to make sure nothing came unplugged or got corroded. Ended up finding a metal tie down that is used or organize the wires (is wrapped in rubber but tip was exposed) was lodged right next to the tilt wire connections to the engine. Simply grabbed it and poof everything works. 

Crazy simple but sure glad nothing was actually broken.


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for everyone’s help.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Make sure there’s not a chafed wire!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

How much is the actuator ? I may have one for sale ... converting to an external unit ...

Tohatsu uses carbon steel that rusts and causes seizing ... Have a new pin made from Stainless IF you can get yours apart !!!


----------

